# AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?



## Kieler Sprotte (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

mache mal ein neues Thema auf.

Wer hat Lust Ende 2007 / Anfang 2008 eine Angeltour in Middelfart zu machen ??

- Marco -


----------



## Torsk1 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ist gut, wollen dann mal hoffen das wir die alte Truppe wieder zusammen bekommen, und nartürlich viele viele neue#6


----------



## MFT Sutje (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Wann soll´s denn ungefähr losgehen?
Ich habe hoffentlich mein Boot bis dahin fertig und dann komm ich mit!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torsk1 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ich würde den Zeitraum zwischen Weinachten und Neujahr vorschlagen:m


----------



## MFT Sutje (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Klingt gut,sehr gut.


----------



## Torsk1 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Gebt euch einen Ruck und kommt mit:vik:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

wenns wetter und arbeit passt bin ich dabei!

was ist Hd4ever und SteinbitIII?


----------



## MFT Sutje (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Gibt es dort oben ne Möglichkeit für eine Nacht zu bleiben,ist von mir nämlich recht weit weg für nur einen Tag,oder kann ich bei einem von euch unterkommen?


----------



## HD4ever (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

ich werd wohl arbeiten müssen zwischen den Feiertagen 
ich ahne als das das nix werden wird ....
wenn ich die Zeit finde, komme ich allerdings gern hochgetrailert ! :m

wie wärs denn sonst auch mal mit Als ? |kopfkrat
da hört man doch auch momentan gute Sachen von der Ecke ...


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Gibt es dort oben ne Möglichkeit für eine Nacht zu bleiben,ist von mir nämlich recht weit weg für nur einen Tag,oder kann ich bei einem von euch unterkommen?



Kann mich mal wegen einer Unterkunft umhören.

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## boot (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

schade ich habe Bereitschaft zwischen weih........Neu....jahr.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ich will mal hoffen, daß ich bis dahin einen Motor für mein Boot gefunden habe. Keine Lust zu paddeln  :q:q
Also falls hier jemand günstig nen 50 PS +/- Motor loswerden will...

- Marco -


----------



## HD4ever (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

*diesen* 35er hatte ich bis vor kurzem noch für meins im Auge , denke der Preis ganz ok - hab dann aber doch lieber nen anderen genommen den ich morgenabholen werde :vik:


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> *diesen* 35er hatte ich bis vor kurzem noch für meins im Auge , denke der Preis ganz ok - hab dann aber doch lieber nen anderen genommen den ich morgenabholen werde :vik:



Klingt gut. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob 35 PS nicht etwas schwach sind. Hole nächste Woche mein Boot ab ( leider ohne Motor gekauft ). Mir wurden 50 PS empfohlen. Kajütboot 5,35 Meter  Länge (Shetland).
:l


----------



## HD4ever (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

hab ich mir doch schon fast gedacht ;-)
bei dem Bild darunter ... 
gute Frage ... aber dann lieber nen 50er denke ich ... aber vielleicht findest ja andere Shetland Fahrer die dazu ne Meinung haben ... 50er können ja man auch richtig ins Geld gehen ... |uhoh:


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hab ich mir doch schon fast gedacht ;-)
> bei dem Bild darunter ...
> gute Frage ... aber dann lieber nen 50er denke ich ... aber vielleicht findest ja andere Shetland Fahrer die dazu ne Meinung haben ... 50er können ja man auch richtig ins Geld gehen ... |uhoh:



Ja, die Preise hauen mich auch um. Habe bei dem Boot wirklich ein Schnäppchen gemacht, aber dafür durfte ich schonmal ordentlich für einen Trailer löhnen. Und jetzt die Qual der Wahl beim Motor.... Mal sehen... Aber bis zum Midellfart-Trip muß ich das Paket zusammen haben. Ich mail Dich mal an, damit wir hier das Thema nicht verwässern


----------



## Bondex (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

hmmm vielleicht bin ich dabei, wenn ich nicht gerade im Urlaub bin zu der Zeit


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin Marco, also ein fünfziger für ne Shetland 535 ist ein bisschen klein. Meine Shetland ( hier ) hat das max an erlaubter Leistung einen 65 er Suflaki, und ich kann dir sagen, das the good old English boot gerne höher motorisiert werden möchte.

Wenn ich mit meinem Kumpel und Sprit und Batterien und gepäck etwas Strömung haben, hat der Suflaki reichlich damit zutun, in Gleitfahrt zu kommen. Auf der Nordsee klappt es manchmal nicht.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Wir sollten uns mal auf einen Termin einigen,ich will zwischen den Jahren auf jeden Fall los,ob es nun Kleiner Belt oder Als oder eine der deutschen Förden ist!!!!!!


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns mal auf einen Termin einigen,ich will zwischen den Jahren auf jeden Fall los,ob es nun Kleiner Belt oder Als oder eine der deutschen Förden ist!!!!!!



An alle: Bitte um Vorschläge !!  :vik:

Besser in der Woche oder am Wochenende ?? Ein Tag oder zwei ??

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## SteinbitIII (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin Männers!
so, denn sagt mal an! Wann solls losgehen|uhoh:? Ich kann aber höchstwarscheinlich nur am 27.ten....Middelfahrt ist nicht so windanfällig, Fahrzeiten zum Fisch sind auch kürzer, darum ist meiner Meinung nach der Mehraufwand an Kilometer gerechtfertigt !
Aber mit Als hab ich auch kein Problem#h


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> so, denn sagt mal an! Wann solls losgehen|uhoh:? Ich kann aber höchstwarscheinlich nur am 27.ten....Middelfahrt ist nicht so windanfällig, Fahrzeiten zum Fisch sind auch kürzer, darum ist meiner Meinung nach der Mehraufwand an Kilometer gerechtfertigt !
> Aber mit Als hab ich auch kein Problem#h



27.12 klingt für mich gut. Mal hören, wer noch mit will... Vielleicht kann der Mehrheit nicht in der Woche ? 
Mir wäre es egal. Habe Urlaub genommen 

- Marco -


----------



## Torsk1 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

27. 12 hört sich gut an, bin dabei:m


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Wollen wir das nicht lieber am 28.12 machen,ich bin am 25+26 noch am Arbeiten und kann auch wohl vorher noch nicht alles packen,mir währe der 28te lieber.

Auf welcher Seite von Middelfart wollen wir überhaupt hin,ich war noch nicht in der Ecke und wollte mich schon mal via Bluechart über schöne stellen zum Pilken schlau machen.
Kim du kannst doch so gute Luftbilder machen,mach mal eins.


----------



## Torsk1 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Slippen in Snoghoj

http://img517.*ih.us/img517/195/snoghojdj6.png



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Kim du kannst doch so gute Luftbilder machen,mach mal eins.


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

mensch ... da warst du aber schnell in der Luft .... :m
ich muß mal zusehen ob es klappt ... mein neues Spielzeug braucht Bewegung  
bin grad aber noch am montieren ... |bla:


----------



## Torsk1 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Schönes Ding Jörg:m

Sieht noch ziemlich neu aus?!?


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Bj. 05 - aber noch nicht wirklich viel unterwegs gewesen .... der war zu schwer an seinem Hille sagte er .... #c
na ja, jedenfalls läuft er gut und hatte dieses Frühjahr noch ne Inspektion ...


----------



## Torsk1 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ja dann hau rein das du aufs Wasser kommst :m

Wegen der Schleppgeschindigkeit brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen(hatte ich irgendwo gelesen?)

Hatte vom Kollegen einen 20er Honda 4 takt bei mir dran und ich konnte mit 1,5Knoten schleppen.
Ich denke der ist nicht viel anders, 4 takt halt


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

und ? 
schon nett son 20er oder ? hättest mal gleich dranlassen sollen .. :m
ja, ich war am überlegen mit nem '98 3 Zyl. Honda mit 35 PS oder dem neueren Yamaha 25 PS ....
hätte das gleiche gekostet - aber ich denke 25 sollten mal reichen für meinen Küstenrutscher ....


----------



## Freelander (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Wann soll´s denn ungefähr losgehen?
> Ich habe hoffentlich mein Boot bis dahin fertig und dann komm ich mit!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


Hi,
Hast Du jetzt den passenden Dampfer gefunden?


----------



## Torsk1 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> und ?
> schon nett son 20er oder ? hättest mal gleich dranlassen sollen .. :m


 
Kommt noch

Aber wenn man mal überlegt, Motor 30ps yamaha 5500€ dann will ich auch den Steuerstand haben für mein Boot, der kostet mein ich auch nochmal 1200-1400€ ohne Anbau.
Dann lieber mein Kahn weg und ein lüddes gebrauchtes 500 Pilothouse von Quicksilver, bekommt man auch schon für 13-15t€.


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hast Du jetzt den passenden Dampfer gefunden?




Jepp,
er ist Italiener und ist 470 lang und aus Alu.


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Wie schwer war der 20er?


----------



## Freelander (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Na,Glückwunsch.

Dann kann man ja mal ne Bootstour zusammen unternehmen.


----------



## Torsk1 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Wie schwer war der 20er?


 
War die Frage an mich gerichtet???

Ich mein der wog um die ~50Kg, Topspeed war bei meinem Boot mit vollen Schleppgerödel und 2 Personen ca 16,5 Knoten


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

War die Frage an mich gerichtet???


Jo,dich meinte ich.
Mein neues Böötchen ist bis 25PS zugelassen,wobei das bestimmt ein 2Takter währe,deshalb überlege ich,meine Augen nach nen günstigen 20PS 4Takter offen zu halten.
Also wenn du einen siehst,sag bescheid.


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Hier mal ein Bild


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Na, da scheinen ja einige Experten mitzukommen :q
Wird vermutlich meine Jungfernfahrt mit dem eigenen Boot. Hoffe, da kann ich mir das Slippen abschauen... Hoffe, das kriege ich gebacken |rolleyes|rolleyes
Naja, wenn bis dahin alles zusammen ist.... 
Ob 27. oder 28.12 wäre mir egal.

- Marco -


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Wollen wir das nicht lieber am 28.12 machen,ich bin am 25+26 noch am Arbeiten und kann auch wohl vorher noch nicht alles packen,mir währe der 28te lieber.
> 
> Auf welcher Seite von Middelfart wollen wir überhaupt hin,ich war noch nicht in der Ecke und wollte mich schon mal via Bluechart über schöne stellen zum Pilken schlau machen.
> Kim du kannst doch so gute Luftbilder machen,mach mal eins.



Eine sehr gute Drift ist direkt vor Middelfart. Firmengelände NKT. 
Ich angel auch gerne nahe Farnö Kalv.
Mal sehen, ob auch noch Hering da. Würde mich auch interessieren. |supergri

- Marco -


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

*Wie ist´s mit dem 28.12.?*


----------



## Freelander (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild


 
Na das habe ich doch letztens erst in irgendeiner Auktion gesehen.
Hast Du es schon abgeholt?


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Freelander schrieb:


> Na das habe ich doch letztens erst in irgendeiner Auktion gesehen.
> Hast Du es schon abgeholt?



Hab ich noch nicht,da ich mir das erste Glied des kleinen Fingers
gebrochen hab.Ist nicht wildes,tut aber höllisch weh.Hab kein Gips,aber eine Schiene,Autofahren darf ich erstmal damit nicht und wenn ich es doch machen würde,kein Versicherungsschutz.


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Was is denn nun mit nem Termin?

Oder wird das hier nichts mehr,denn ich wollte schon noch nen Tag länger bleiben und deswegen möchte ich wissen ob wir losfahren oder nicht,muss mich halt auch noch um einen Schlafplatz kümmern.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Was is denn nun mit nem Termin?
> 
> Oder wird das hier nichts mehr,denn ich wollte schon noch nen Tag länger bleiben und deswegen möchte ich wissen ob wir losfahren oder nicht,muss mich halt auch noch um einen Schlafplatz kümmern.



So Leute,
machen wir es konkret:
Vorgeschlagen waren der 27. und der 28.12.

Steinbit III und Torsk 1 würden gerne am 27.12.
RotzProtz kann am 28.12.
Mir ist das Latte, habe Urlaub.
Bitte um Meinungsäußerung wer wann kann, und mitkommt !!!

- Marco -


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

bin auch am 27. dabei mit meiner fähre ;-)


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Mir ist das Latte, habe Urlaub.


 

Dito:vik:


----------



## bbfishing (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin 
Lust und Zeit hätte ich kann auch mein Boot mitnehmen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Mir ist es eigentlich auch Latte,aber mir wir das zu knapp mit der Zeit am 27.12.


Kann mir einer von euch nen Dänischen Angelschein besorgen?
Ich glaub für die Internetbestellung braucht man eine Kreditkarte.

MfG
Peter


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Mir ist es eigentlich auch Latte,aber mir wir das zu knapp mit der Zeit am 27.12.
> 
> 
> Kann mir einer von euch nen Dänischen Angelschein besorgen?
> ...



Ich denke, den Schein kann man auch morgens im Angelshop holen. Aber per Internet soll es auch gehen.


----------



## SteinbitIII (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Sorry! Muss absagen, 27.ter wird nix! Plane, am 21.ten jetzt, berichte Euch dann, wie es zur Zeit läuft (oder wie es auch nicht läuft)
Wünsch Euch viel Petri Jungs, wär gern dabei gewesen.....nächstes mal#h


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Nun sind wir mit dem Datum auch noch nicht weiter |uhoh:|uhoh:

Liege ich richtig, daß der Mehrheit der 27.12. besser paßt ?  :c

Würde RotzProtz das auch hinbekommen ?  |supergri|supergri

- Marco -


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ich kann wirklich noch nicht sagen ob ich am 27.12. kann,denn ich werde am 26.12.
wohl bis ca.23°° arbeiten dürfen,genauso am 25.12. so das mir die Zeit zum Packen fehlen wird.

Um wie viel Uhr wollen wir denn in Middelfahrt sein?
Wollen wir uns vorher irgendwo treffen und gemeinsam hochdüsen?


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Hallo Leute,
nun habe ich diese Aktion hier gestartet, und werde wohl nicht mitkommen können. 
Gestern wollte ich mein neu gekauftes Boot aus Holland abholen.
Das war der absolute Hammer !!!:v

Statt des gekauften Bootes wollte man mir einen Müllkahn verkaufen. Weder die Bilder noch die Beschreibung bei ebay hatten irgend etwas mit dem Boot zu tun !!! Statt des gekauften geflegten Boot im Topzustand stand da ein abgewrackter Kahn. 
Absoluter Betrug !!! :r:r:r

Und ich habe mir extra  einen neuen Trailer gekauft !!! 

Dann Tausend KM Fahrt umsonst !!!! Frechheit. :v

Also, ich denke, ich kann dann wohl nicht mit....

- Marco -


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin Marco, na das ist ja voll die Schexxe. Immer wieder dieses Ebay. Lieber dann doch ein paar Euros mehr, und vom Händler. Haste die Shetland bei dem Händler gesehen den ich Dir per Pn geschickt habe???


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Marco, na das ist ja voll die Schexxe. Immer wieder dieses Ebay. Lieber dann doch ein paar Euros mehr, und vom Händler. Haste die Shetland bei dem Händler gesehen den ich Dir per Pn geschickt habe???



Moin, 
dumm gelaufen...
Du meintest Matschke und Müller ? Da war nur ein 570er. Wäre mir etwas zu groß...

- Marco -

PS Falls jemand ein 535 loswerden will....:l:l


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin Marco, diese hier wäre doch was. Weiß ja nicht was die kosten darf.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Marco, diese hier wäre doch was. Weiß ja nicht was die kosten darf.



Kann das Teil wirklich 1400 KG wiegen ??? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Wäre mir ein bischen zu teuer. Naja, und nen nagelneuen Trailer habe ich ja auch schon.....:c:c

Dachte so an max 4000 Euro.

Ich pflüge mal das Netz durch....


----------



## ostseeangler27 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

wasn nu? 27 oder wat?? wer wann was wo... fakten jungs wir muessen doch mal planen!

aber kleiner belt? warum nicht fyhnshavn?


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

_Fynshavn,klar bin dabei,aber nicht am 27. aber jeden anderen Tag ab dem 28.12.-8.1._:vik:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

so nu ist es raus ..am 27 ist arbeiten angesagt.....ich könnte brechen echt..... sorry muss also passen..


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Wie ist der Stand ? Fährt jemand ?

- Marco -


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin Marco, haste schon ein Boot? Hier wär eins. Seite 6 steht ein Shetland Shelty an zweiter stelle.


----------



## HD4ever (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

nix draus geworden aus der Tour ??? #c

das Orga-Team muß mit ner heißen Erbsensuppe locken ... das zieht ...


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nix draus geworden aus der Tour ??? #c
> 
> das Orga-Team muß mit ner heißen Erbsensuppe locken ... das zieht ...



Werde das für den Januar nochmal planen #6 Mit Erbsensuppe :k


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Marco, haste schon ein Boot? Hier wär eins. Seite 6 steht ein Shetland Shelty an zweiter stelle.



Mache mich gleich auf den Weg nach Fehmarn, Boot angucken.

Werde berichten :q


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin Marco, was ist mit dem Boot???? Wir woll`n die Bilder sehn, wir woll`n die Bilder sehen, wir woll`n wir woll`n die Bilder sehn.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Marco, was ist mit dem Boot???? Wir woll`n die Bilder sehn, wir woll`n die Bilder sehen, wir woll`n wir woll`n die Bilder sehn.



Kommt morgen. Wollte vorhin welche machen, sind aber zu dunkel....
:m:m

Bin ich heiß..... Mal schauen, ob es es Neujahr mal in die Elbe schmeiße.....:vik::vik::vik:

Ist soweit ganz gut in Schuß. Habe mir Deine Worte bezüglich der Leistung zu Herzen genommen. Habe einen 75 PS Yamaha AB dran. Außerdem Fishfinder, Rutenhalter und alles, was man an Zubehör braucht.


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin Marco, ist es denn auch ne Shetland?? Das mit den 75 Ps hört sich auf jeden fall gzt an. Solange es nicht die Queen Mary 2 ist.:vik::vik:


----------



## HD4ever (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

dann mal her mit den Bildern !!! :m

Ende Januar können wir ja ggf mal ne tour planen Richtung DK #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin, also bei uns ist es hell....:vik:

Los Bilder............................jetzt.


----------



## HD4ever (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

genau !!!
mach mal hin ... |bla:


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

und hier die Bilder:


























 
Ist ein Shetland 535 FamilyFour mit einem Yamaha 75 PS Motor. Echolot und Rutenhalter an Bord. Kann also bald losgehen. 
Werde es am nächsten Wochenende ( ob ich es so lange aushalte ?? ) in die Elbe schmeißen und ausgiebig testen. Bischen Kosmetik ist noch nötig, aber halt nur fürs Auge....
Grüße
- Marco -

Also, wann wollen wir los ????? Neuer Termin im Januar ??


----------



## lille pojken (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Glueckwunsch zum neuen (altem) Boot ist doch ein nettes Teil viel spass damit und immer die Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



lille pojken schrieb:


> Glueckwunsch zum neuen (altem) Boot ist doch ein nettes Teil viel spass damit und immer die Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel!!!!
> 
> MvH Lars



Danke. Bin total happy :l:l:l:l...

Und meine Familie auch. Meine Tochter wollte heute gleich drin übernachten .

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## lille pojken (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Na weiss ja nicht wie das wetter in Niedersachsen ausschaut aber mir währe das zu kalt|supergri
Schöne gruesse in meine altes Bundesland #h#h#h

*Gott* *nytt år*
MvH Lars


----------



## HD4ever (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Danke. Bin total happy :l:l:l:l...
> 
> Und meine Familie auch. Meine Tochter wollte heute gleich drin übernachten .
> 
> ...



schöööönes Boot !!!! 
in der Tat für kiddies auch was feines ! :m
wünsch dir auch damit immer ne handbreit Wassert unterm Kiel, viel Spaß und vor allem Erfolg damit ...


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> schöööönes Boot !!!!
> in der Tat für kiddies auch was feines ! :m
> wünsch dir auch damit immer ne handbreit Wassert unterm Kiel, viel Spaß und vor allem Erfolg damit ...



Danke....


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin Marco, jetzt haste aber noch schnell die Kurve gekriegt.:m:m

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur alten Lady, und aus Erfahrung sage ich mal das die Dame mit 75 ps abgeht wie luzi.

Und auch zum Angeln auf der Ostsee bis Wind 5 (nicht aus Ost) kann man damit super fischen. Ich wollte mein Kajütboot (dieses) auch gegen ein Konsolenboot tauschen. Aber die Kiddis finden die Kajüte so klasse.

Also auch von mir immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel. Und viel Spaß damit.

Jetzt auch noch nen Guten Rutsch und erfolgreiches 2008.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Marco, jetzt haste aber noch schnell die Kurve gekriegt.:m:m
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur alten Lady, und aus Erfahrung sage ich mal das die Dame mit 75 ps abgeht wie luzi.
> 
> ...



Danke. Hoffe wir treffen uns mal, z.B. in Middelfart. Ich habe auf Deinem Boot nen Radarreflektor gesehen. Macht Sinn, oder ? Wollte ich mir auch zulegen. Sind Deine Scheiben getönt ?
Die Kajüte ist einfach klasse. Da kann man die Kinder wunderbar wegsperren :q:q Und eine Nacht darin sollte auch machbar sein. Frage mich nur, wofür ich ein Waschbecken brauche ?? Ein Gasherd wäre an der Stelle sinnvoller gewesen. Oder ein Kühlschrank.... |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Egal. Die Mühle ist klasse. Werde Sie noch etwas frisch machen, aber sonst was echt feines |wavey:|wavey:.

Grüße

- Marco -

Und rutscht gut.....


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin Marco, frohes Neues. Das mit dem Radarreflektor MUSS ich haben, da ich auch in Holland auf die Nordsee fahre. Da ist es vorgeschrieben. Vorallen dingen wenn ich sehe was in Ijmuiden für Schiffe reinfahren. Die sehen mich bestimmt nicht bei der Größe. Ob es sinn macht auch auf der Ostsee: Ick wet nich. Ich habe ich noch nicht bis in die Fahrrinne (Fehmarn) getraut. Da ist es aber bestimmt nicht schlecht. Das einzige was ich jetzt machen würde, ist den Reflektor in 5 cm∅ nehmen würde. Der jetzige ist 10cm ist wohl heavy das Teil.

Meine Scheiben: Meine Frau ist im Sommer mit dem Ellenbogen in die linke Scheibe gefallen, und die scheibe ist gerissen. Da diese Dichtungen auch nicht das gemacht haben was sie sollen, nämlich dichten, habe ich mir Acrylglas in der Farbe 628 der Firma Röhn 8mm dick gekauft und von aussen auf die Kajüte geklebt und von innen verschraubt. Sieht gut aus oder???

Das mit der Middelfahrt müssen wir mal sehen, da ich ja schon 400 km bis Fehmarn habe. Mal eben so zur Middelfahrt fürn Tag is nicht wirklich.

Und son bisschen neidisch auf deinen 75er bin ich schon. Man wird das abgehen. Meine fährt mit 65 Ps jetzt auch schon 53 km/h laut GPS. Denke um die 60 wird die alte Lady schaffen.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Das mit der Middelfahrt müssen wir mal sehen, da ich ja schon 400 km bis Fehmarn habe. Mal eben so zur Middelfahrt fürn Tag is nicht wirklich.

Sind ungefähr 120 KM mehr. Können ja auch ein Wochenende ab Freitag planen :q:q


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Und Marco?? Haste schon die alte Lady gefahren??? Nix mehr zu lesen von Dir. Schreibmal wie die geht.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

plant ihr nun ne Tour irgendwohin ?
ich muß erstmal ne Zwangspause einlegen :c aber vielleicht darf ich zur Abwechslung dann ja mal irgendwo mitfahren :q ?


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Und Marco?? Haste schon die alte Lady gefahren??? Nix mehr zu lesen von Dir. Schreibmal wie die geht.



Haben heute die Jungfernfahrt gemacht. Haben das ersten Mal im Leben geslippt, war aber soweit nicht so schlimm. Die Collateralschäden hielten sich in Grenzen |rolleyes. 
Bin froh, daß Du mir den Tip mit der Motorleistung gegeben hast. Die 75 PS sind schon nicht schlecht. Ist zwar keine Rakete, aber 50 PS wären wohl wirklich etwas mager gewesen. :c
Aber richtig sauber läuft der AB nicht. Hat zwischendurch kein Gas angenommen. Werde mal die Kerzen tauschen, ggf. den Luftfilter durchpusten. Vielleicht sollte ich mal den Tank auspumpen und frischen Sprit reinhauen. Wenn der Motor schlecht lief, hat er auch ordentlich gequalmt und gestottert. Dann lief er plötzlich wieder...|uhoh:
Hättest Du da nen Tip für mich ? 

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> plant ihr nun ne Tour irgendwohin ?
> ich muß erstmal ne Zwangspause einlegen :c aber vielleicht darf ich zur Abwechslung dann ja mal irgendwo mitfahren :q ?



Evtl. gehts im Februar nach Middelfahrt :m Kann da recht günstig eine Hütte bekommen. Wollen dann drei Tage bleiben. Mal sehen. Muß nur erstmal sichergehen, das mein Motor richtig läuft....

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

So Marco, das mit dem Motor ist ja nicht ganz so schön. Aber solange wie er noch läuft ist es doch OK. Ich bin aber auch nicht so der kenner von Motoren. Ich arbeite aber dran.

Ich würde mich im  www.boote-forum.de anmelden, und dort die Fragen stellen. Es kann natürlich am Benzin liegen. Wenn der Motor schon länger stand kann es auch ne mechanische blockade im Vergaser sein. Das Thema mit den Vergasern ist eh son ding. Aber kleinste Rückstände könnten solche Ursachen ausmachen. Und ich würde meine Schrauber gut wählen. Ich fahre jetzt 136 Km zu meinem Schrauber, aber der ist Top.#6

Und ich sage Dir: ich hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir einen 90 Ps zuzulegen. Aber da Shetland die Max Speed für meine Lady auf 65 Ps beschränkt, habe ich mich auch aus Versicherungstechnischen Gründen für die Max Motorisierung entschieden. Aber diese Bootsform mit 50 Ps. Näääähhhhh.

Aber schön das Du die Jungfernfahrt gut überstanden hast. Jetzt wird es besser. 

Puh und Middelfahrt ist mir jetzt noch zuweit. Vorallen dingen weil ich im März schon wieder auf Fehmarn bin:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

in Anlehnung an meine schlechte Erfahrung mit meinem absolut neuwertigen Außenborder würd ich doch mal raten gleich am Anfang ne Inspektion machen zu lassen ...
sind zwar noch nen paar Zusätzliche Kosten, aber dann weißt du das du auf der sicheren Seite bist !


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Naja Jörg, hatte deiner nicht auch ein Heft welches Inspektionsheft hieß?? Und auch immer ausgefüllt wurde????|kopfkrat|krach:|wavey:

Ich meine da sind viele Scharlatane unterwegs. Unbedingt nicht gleich zum besten, aber recht haste. Meiner ist bestimmt zuweit weg.
*Edit* Quickborn ist devinitiv zuweit weg.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

tja ... das ist wohl war ....
aber wenn die dann tatsächlich son Bock schießen sollte das ja kein Problem sein für nen Anwalt ...
bei mir alles leider etwas schwieriger, aber gehört nicht hierher ... 

ich meine damit nur das ich mal gemerkt hab wie geil das ist hilflos auf der Ostsee zu dümpeln ... 
wenn da so einige tausend EUR für sonen Gefährt drin sind, denke dann sollte ne Inspektion sicherheitshalber auch sein !


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Mensch Jörg, ich bin ja deiner Meinung. Auch ist es nicht witzig auf der Ostsee zu treiben. Ich trieb ja schon mal auf der Nordsee, weil die Batterie alle war. 

Ich meine ja auch nur, unbedingt dabei bleiben bei der Inspektion, damit auch das gemacht wurde was auf der Rechnung steht....


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

ich meine damit nur das ich mal gemerkt hab wie geil das ist hilflos auf der Ostsee zu dümpeln ... 


Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mir als Ersatz noch einen 10-15 PS AB ranzuhängen. Bei meiner Shetland ist serienmäßig ein zweiter Spiegel für einen Hilfsmotor dran. Habe wirklich keine Lust, hilflos auf der See zu treiben :c


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> So Marco, das mit dem Motor ist ja nicht ganz so schön. Aber solange wie er noch läuft ist es doch OK. Ich bin aber auch nicht so der kenner von Motoren. Ich arbeite aber dran.
> 
> Ich würde mich im  www.boote-forum.de anmelden, und dort die Fragen stellen. Es kann natürlich am Benzin liegen. Wenn der Motor schon länger stand kann es auch ne mechanische blockade im Vergaser sein. Das Thema mit den Vergasern ist eh son ding. Aber kleinste Rückstände könnten solche Ursachen ausmachen. Und ich würde meine Schrauber gut wählen. Ich fahre jetzt 136 Km zu meinem Schrauber, aber der ist Top.#6
> 
> ...



Die Idee mit dem Boote-Forum ist gut. Bin dort schon angemeldet. Ich werde mich die Tage mal damit intensiv beschäftigen. Vielleicht liegt es auch am Choke. Werde den Vorbesitzer heute anklingeln, ob er ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Hast Du auf Fehmarn nette Dorschplätze ? Könnten dort auch eine Tour hinmachen. Mein Boot kennt ja die Gewässer... Habe das Boot aus Burg 
Beim Schrauber muß man wirklich schauen, wenn man nimmt. Das habe ich auch schon von Bekannten gehört. Die fahren auch immer nach HH ( 80 KM ).


----------



## HD4ever (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

ein Ersatz AB ist sicherlich ne gute Idee sicherheitstechnisch ...
damit kannst dann auch gut mal schleppen wenn dich das später nochmal interessiert ... :m


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin Marco, mit den netten Dorschplätzen ist das so eine Sache. Das ist bei mir ne Sache die von meiner 25 jährigen Wettkampfzeit stammt. Letzten Ostern habe ich aus Wind, Driftrichtung und Bodenstrucktur meine Dorschplätze ausgewählt. Ich fange zwar nicht die Menge, aber meistens keine kleinen. 

Achso, Echolot ist auch nicht schlecht. Und natürlich der gute Umgang mit nem Kartenplotter, mit dem ich genau wieder auf meine Driften fahren kann.

Und zum schleppen reicht auch ein 4-6 Ps 4tackter. Da brauchst Du ja keine Geschwindigkeit die sind bezahlbar und im Notfall dauert die Rückfahrt halt etwas länger als mit nem 15 PS. Nur tragetechnisch???

Achso zu letzten Ostern: Bei unserer Ferienwohnung waren auch drei Familien mit zwei Booten eingemietet. Am ersten Tag kam ich zum Filetierplatz, und die drei Männer hatten eine Scholle. Ich wollte meine 8 Dorsche (alle ü80) gar nicht zum sauber machen raus holen. Das ging dann 5 Tage so, die hatten nur gestaunt. Ich hatte nach 5 Tagen (immer so ca 4std  Angelnje Tag) über 15 kilo Filet. Aber die waren richtig erarbeitet mit den oben genannten Möglichkeiten.  Hat Spaß gemacht.:vik:


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Marco, mit den netten Dorschplätzen ist das so eine Sache. Das ist bei mir ne Sache die von meiner 25 jährigen Wettkampfzeit stammt. Letzten Ostern habe ich aus Wind, Driftrichtung und Bodenstrucktur meine Dorschplätze ausgewählt. Ich fange zwar nicht die Menge, aber meistens keine kleinen.
> 
> Achso, Echolot ist auch nicht schlecht. Und natürlich der gute Umgang mit nem Kartenplotter, mit dem ich genau wieder auf meine Driften fahren kann.
> 
> ...



Das klingt nicht schlecht #6

Bin diesmal über Ostern in Missunde/Schlei. Werde mal schauen, was dort in der nahen Ostsee geht.

Fehmarn will ich aber auch mal anlaufen. Werde mich im Vorfeld mit den Seekarten beschäftigen, und dann mal schauen, was das Echolot so sagt |gr:

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Kleinboot-Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ein Ersatz AB ist sicherlich ne gute Idee sicherheitstechnisch ...
> damit kannst dann auch gut mal schleppen wenn dich das später nochmal interessiert ... :m



Mit dem Schleppen will ich mich auch mal beschäftigen. Lese mich da gerade ein... Aber vielleicht kann man das in der Praxis mal bei einem Experten abschauen #6


----------

